# A pic of my old oval



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You guys have seen my road course I am working on so here is a shot of my oval which was originally built in July 1994.










It was first built with Tyco track painted gray. A year later I switched to Tomy track which is what the track is still using today. The turns are typical for the time, 9" & 12" radius. It's powered by three stock wall-warts and uses Tyco controllers.

Thought I'd share a pic of it -- we are having our 2007 metal body stock car finale on Wednesday at this track -- and it has been a great bullring through the years (and hopefully for years to come).

Each time I think I will rebuild it with 15" & 18" corners I just can't bring myself to do it! :lol:

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And a shot of some cars in our headlining category (Winston Cup style cars):










'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hell...that's nice just the way it is... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The track must be in a rough neighborhood cause they done stole Mr. Petty's Tires.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL....good eye!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad layout at all. Great looking NASCARs. What brand is that Charger? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tycoarm said:


> The track must be in a rough neighborhood cause they done stole Mr. Petty's Tires.


Was probably the Alabama Gang 

We have a "1 set" rule for rear tires where you have to run the same set in all three divisions. You can use three chassis if you like but only set of tires. We run on stock Tyco HP7 tires so the set I've been running has lasted about two seasons now (20 events).

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> . . . What brand is that Charger? :thumbsup: rr


Those are all Action or Winner's Circle die cast bodies adapted to run on HP7 chassis. Great fun on a short oval like that (8' banquet table).

'doba


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

great looking track what are the dimensions? and what did you use for walls


----------

